# Devolo Dlan 200 AVplus kann keine IP beziehen



## stefans99 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen bei einem Bekannten, an seinem Rechner die oben genannten Dlan Adapter installiert. In dem Konfigurationsassistenten wurden die beiden Adapter ordnungsgemäß eingerichtet und auch gegenseitig erkannt. Alle drei Kontrolllampen leuchten bei beiden Adaptern.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das der Rechner (Windows XP als Betriebssystem) keine Ip beziehen kann. Er ist auf Ip automatisch beziehen eingestellt. 

Als Router wird ein Speedport W501V benutzt, womit gleichzeitig noch ein Laptop per Wlan versorgt wird. Dies läuft übrigends ohne Probleme. 

Hat jemand evtl einen Vorschlag woran es liegen könnte, das der Rechner keine Ip beziehen kann? Will in den nächsten Tagen nochmal da hin und nochmal schaun ob wir das zum laufen kriegen.


----------



## riedochs (20. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert DHCP wenn du den PC ohne DLan an den Router anschliesst?


----------



## stefans99 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ist etwas, was ich beim letzten Besuch nicht ausprobieren konnte, da wir kein so langes lankabel hatten. Und Router näher heranrücken ging auch net, weil dann das dsl kabel zu kurz war  ... Werde beim nächsten besuch mal mein 10m Kabel mitnehmen, dann kann ich das ausprobieren. 

Der Laptop holt sich ja die Ip, also denke ich das am Router DHCP auf jeden Fall drin ist. 

Gab es nicht irgendeinen Windowsdienst, der DHCP am Rechner deaktiviert oder aktiviert?


----------

